# Beztēma >  Brīvā enerģija

## acdcpcb

Video te apraksts krievu valodā - http://next-energy.2x2forum.ru/t32p200-topic

----------


## Delfins

Bija tie video te. Uz priekšu...

----------


## JDat

Šie Čaļi toč pēc brīvajiem metinātājiem izskatās.  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

::

----------


## osscar

es domāju, ka tas ar lampām nelsona passa amps  ::   ::  no pirmā vido - tie džeki izskatās ka uz pohām pēc dāčas tusiņa, cigaretes rokās - iekārta vnk fail - uz MP 40 tranzistoriem.... nu kā var to nopietni uztvert,,,,nākotnes tehnoloģijas jibio

----------


## defs

Šajā forumā terminu "Brīvā enerģija" jāpiemin ļooti piesardzīgi  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Šajā forumā terminu "Brīvā enerģija" jāpiemin ļooti piesardzīgi


 Un labi vien ir.

----------


## Delfins

Brīvā(bez īpašumtiesībām) enerģija nav nekas traks (saule,vējš), bet liet. koef. virs 100% tas gan ir kaut kas nepieļaujams.

----------


## defs

> Brīvā(bez īpašumtiesībām) enerģija nav nekas traks (saule,vējš)...


  Ir gan diezgan traks  ::  
Es nopirku saules bateriju 100W no šī veikala http://www.lensunhk.com/100watt-monocry ... -p-28.html
Vēl shipping $40 jārēķina klāt. Nu,tagad rēķinām,pēc cik gadiem tas atmaksāsies,ja dienā varētu savākt kādus 500W?  ::  
 Domāju,ka te ir atbilde-saules baterijas nav pie mums populāras tāpēc,ka ļoti ilgi sevi nespēj atpirkt.

----------


## Delfins

A moš ka nejauc investīcijas/uc ekonomiskos rādītājus ar lietderības koef.!?
Tas ko jūs te mēģinat demonstrēt - pieliekam klāt X W pie mistiskas spoles, ārā dabūjam XXX W.. nez no kurienes  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tak pilns internets ar šitām muļķībā un ir tak cilvēki, kuri visu to nopietni ņem   ::  Tai pat laikā nu nav neviena tehniska slēdziena no kāda autoritatīva zinātnieka vai inženiera, ka tā štelle darbojas. Nu ne viena paša   ::   ::   ::  Ar sūd*** koku vajag visus šitās "brīvās enerģijas" popularizētājus izdzenāt!
Ja par investīcijā saules enerģija pārveidošanā, tad atmaksājas koku iestādit un jau pēc gadiem desmit to reāli varēs nokurināt. Izmaksas minimālas, bet enerģijas daudzums ļoti liels un apsolūti zaļa enerģija, ko nu nekādīgi nevar teikt par saules baterijām tās izgatavojot un vēlāk utilizējot. Faktiski vienīgā atjaunojamā eneģija mūsu platuma grādos ir kokki- vasarā aug, bet ziemā kurini. Nu kur ideālāku saules enerģijas amumulatoru dabūsi   ::

----------


## Delfins

nu vasarā arī karstais ūdens ir haļava no saules.. nevajag sildīt boilerī.

----------


## Didzis

Vasarā, protams, var ar saules kolektoru ūdeni uzsildīt, bet uz ziemassvētkiem visa tā padarīšana ir zem sniega un mierā   ::

----------


## Delfins

Tur jau tā fiška, ka visi ieciklējas uz to, ka vajag visu un vienmēr na haļavu. Bet pilnībā pietiek, ja viena gadalaika ietvaros izdevumi dažās pozīcijās pa `0`. Tas jau ir daudz.

----------


## karloslv

> Brīvā(bez īpašumtiesībām) enerģija nav nekas traks (saule,vējš)...
> 
> 
>   Ir gan diezgan traks  
> Es nopirku saules bateriju 100W no šī veikala http://www.lensunhk.com/100watt-monocry ... -p-28.html
> Vēl shipping $40 jārēķina klāt. Nu,tagad rēķinām,pēc cik gadiem tas atmaksāsies,ja dienā varētu savākt kādus 500W?  
>  Domāju,ka te ir atbilde-saules baterijas nav pie mums populāras tāpēc,ka ļoti ilgi sevi nespēj atpirkt.


 Jā, it sevišķi tiem, kas neatšķir vatus no (kilo)vatstundām. Jaudu no enerģijas.

----------


## defs

> Brīvā(bez īpašumtiesībām) enerģija nav nekas traks (saule,vējš)...
> 
> 
>   Ir gan diezgan traks  
> Es nopirku saules bateriju 100W no šī veikala http://www.lensunhk.com/100watt-monocry ... -p-28.html
> Vēl shipping $40 jārēķina klāt. Nu,tagad rēķinām,pēc cik gadiem tas atmaksāsies,ja dienā varētu savākt kādus 500W?  
>  Domāju,ka te ir atbilde-saules baterijas nav pie mums populāras tāpēc,ka ļoti ilgi sevi nespēj atpirkt.
> 
> 
>  Jā, it sevišķi tiem, kas neatšķir vatus no (kilo)vatstundām. Jaudu no enerģijas.


 Es nezinu,ko Tu neatšķir? 100W panelis -tā ir max jauda,kā rakstīts. visu dienu nekad nebūs max jauda,jo ir kāds mākonis un arī saule vienmēr nespīd no vienas puses.Un to,ko Tu savāc ar saules paneli-to lādē akumulatorā.Pēc tam ar konvertoru taisi ~220V un lieto-TV, dators utt.
edit:sorry,ka nekorekti pierakstiju.Vajadzēja 0,5kW/h.

----------


## zzz

defs 


> edit:sorry,ka nekorekti pierakstiju.Vajadzēja 0,5kW/h.


 Daliijuma ziime ta tev tur ko noziimee, biedriiti def?

Ja pirmajaa reizee tu varbuut paaraakstiijies, tad ar otru nolohoshanos toch pieraadiiji ka tev ar saprashanu ir aarkaartiigi vaaji.

----------


## defs

> defs 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:sorry,ka nekorekti pierakstiju.Vajadzēja 0,5kW/h.
> 
> ...


 Piedod,laikam vajadzēja 500W x h

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tātad saulainā dienā 100w panelis dod ārā 500wh? TB - 5 stundas strādā ar max atdevi? Tas nebū nav tik slikti!
Protams, Tu neesi nopircis to lētāko paneli. Šķiet, ka ir pat varianti par 1$/w!
Lai nu kā - dienā 10 centi nav slikti! Tas nozīmē gadā 36$ un 10 gados tavs panelis ir atmaksājies. Pēc tam - pure profit + ņem vērā, ka elektrība paliek dārgāka! 
Beefs

----------


## Didzis

Desmit gados vārnas jau tā būs to paneli nodi***, ka saule cauri nespīdēs   ::  Neticu, ka tas panelis izdzīvos, mūsu apstākļos, desmit gadus. Gan jau tīrot to sačakarēs, vai mūsu nepartrauktie atkušņi un sali to piebeigs. Gaku galā, tā ir elektronika, un paši zinat, cik ātri viss tur mainās. Ka tik pēc pieci gadi nav tik efektīvi paneļi, ka pats vecos norausi no jumta un neštukosi par rentablitāti   ::

----------


## Delfins

Ieliec to paneli hermētiskā stikla kastē, lai nečakarējās.
Saules paneļi vajadzīgi, tur kur ar elektrību patiešām čābīgi.

----------


## Didzis

Un cik ilgā laikā atmaksasies tā hermētiskā stikla kaste? Domā vārnas  nenoķēžīs un nevajadzes tīrīt? Cik tur vajag ziemā ar sniegalāpst  sasist to stikla būri.

----------


## Delfins

Nesaprotu par ko Tu cepies, tad jau es varu teikt, ka mūžigo dzinēju ar 100000% lietd. koef. var arī sasist un būs materiāli zaudējumi.
Ir iespēja pasargāt, pārējais atkarīgs no roku līkuma.

PS: Ja jumts ir liels un virsū būs mazāki siltuma zudumi, tad tur nekas(sniegs) nekusīs - lāpsta nebūs vajadzīga, bet kaut kas vienkāršāks un "vieglāks"

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ja gribat bezmaksas energiju maajaas, tad labaakaa kombinaacija ir: neliels saules bateriju panelis + neliels veeja generators, kursh griezas TV antenas masta galaa + termoelektriskie generatori pie malkas pliits, vai kamiina.... visu DC energiju savaac akumulaatoros, piem 12 vai 24 V un taalaak no akjiem uz 220 V tiiklu maajaas caur invertoriem.... teoreetiski apgaismei vajadzeetu pietikt.... un ja saplaano energijas noslodzi, pat vairaak.... sanaaktu....

----------


## Delfins

Bezmaksas būs ekspluatācijas laikā, bet investīcijas ne pa jokam  :: 

Ir pieejami kādi daudz-kanālu invertori, kuriem var pieslēgt "jebko" ieejā? Jeb caur parastām diodēm var kopā saplūdināt līdzstrāvu?
Žēl ka man lauki tālu  ::

----------


## Delfins

http://24gadget.ru/1161046374-elektrich ... video.html

Trū frī enerdži




> устройство может генерировать порядка одного микроватта на расстоянии 10 см от источника, а во время демонстрации в выставочном зале Tokyo Big Sight было собрано 1.2mV силой 0.06μW, от токийской телевизионной башни, расположенной в пяти с половиной километрах

----------


## Didzis

Tas tak nav nekas jauns. Krievu laikos, kad Ulbrokā darbojās viējo viļņu raidītāji, vietējie veči esot garažā gaismu ieguvuši. Novelk divus vadus un vidū autiņa lampiņu. Pats gan neredzēju, bet neona lampiņa točna gaisā spīdeja   ::

----------


## Delfins

Es jau neko, tikai ieliku linku - šis vismaz ielikts "smukā kastē" un doti faktiskie parametri, nevis viena tante teica tur zem HV vadiem lampas spīd  ::

----------


## defs

> Ja gribat bezmaksas energiju maajaas, tad labaakaa kombinaacija ir: neliels saules bateriju panelis + neliels veeja generators, kursh griezas TV antenas masta galaa...


 Patreiz fantazēju par vēj ģeneratoru uz 500W. Viena lieta nopirkt no ķīniešiem,otra-valsts izģērbs pliku-muita...
 Visi dzirksteļplikšķinātāji nedod lielu efektu-esmu pats pārbaudījis. Patreiz saules panelis ir labākais no visa,kas man te ir.Bet Saule naktī nespīd,dienā braukā mākoņi...bet vējš svilpo.
 Otra lieta-būvēt vēja generatoru pašam. Doma tāda-kāds auto līdzstrāvas motors,kam magnēti iekšā.Un japiedomā klāt spārnus /vai arī jānopērk/.Protams-apgriezienu būs vajadzīgi.... Ko teiksiet?

----------


## Vikings

Tu ar šito jautājumu vērsies brīvo metinātāju forumā. Tajās šausmās, kuras tur sarakstītas, par vēja ģeneratoriem šis tas lasāms ir arī no praktiskiem taisītājiem. Katrā ziņā apr auto ģeneratoriem tur īpaši nefano.

----------


## Delfins

Uztaisīt vējģ. pašam jau nav nekas traks. Grūtākais to padarīt mitrumizturīgu un stabilu. A spārnus jāpērk gatavus no karbona - var jau protams pats arī taisīt, ja ir iemaņas "modelēšanā" :P

----------


## Jurkins

http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/ne...1/09/02/453922
Jau n reizes dzirdēti visādi brīnumi, bet kas zina.

----------


## Epis

vienīgā zaļā tehnologija kas der latvijai pašlaik ir tie saules termālie kolektori, karstam ūdenim, pkurei, sildīšanai utt..  tāpēc ka tos ražo Latvijā !! 
reku viena firma http://www.selsol.lv/.
es tur palasīju to saitu un izrādās ka latvijā tagat ir arī kautkādas subsīdij programmas kur valsts apmakā līdz pat 50% no instalācijas maksas tiem paneļiem. 
un kā parasti ar šī tehnologija der tikai vasaras mēnešiem, ziemā jāodmā par fosīlo, koka apkuri.  
intresants fakts pa tiem vietējā ražojuma paneļiem tāds ka tiem itkā esot 4mm biezs stikls priekšā kas itkā var izturēt spēcīgu krusu bez problēmām, un arī būvēti no metāla, kur teica ka lai cilvēki neuzķerās uz lētajiem dienvidu klimata paneļiem kur ir daudz plastmasas, būvēti švakāk, un ta tie šajā klimata joslā neturēs. 
es jau laikam te teicu ka lasīju kā itālijā /spānijā tie saules parki kas tika pirms 3-5gadiem būvēti ap 30% ir jau sabojājušies (ražo trešdaļu mazāk elektrības), dēļ zemās kvalitātes, braķiem, un arī dažādiem laika apstākļiem.
otra problēma ir sniegs un tīrīšana, proti, ja salīdzina pēc virsmas laukuma ta 10% effektīvo lēto paneļu aiznemtu >7x vairāk jumta laukuma kā saules termālie, un tas nozīmē 7x vairāk darba stundu, un arī lielāku sarežģitības pakāpi tīrot, karoči, tik zemas effektīvātes paneļi prasītu lielus darba ressursus to uzturēšanai darba kartībā, salīdzinot ar termālo paneļu sistēmu. 
vai kāds zināja ka katra radītā darba vieta zaļajā saules sekotrā iznīcina >4-5 darbas citās nozarēs, dēļ subsidētā elektrības tarifa, utt.. uz saules termāliem māju jumtu paneļiem tas varētu neattiekties, it sevišķi ja tos ražotu uz vietas, kopā ar pārējām trubām, boileriem, sistēmām utt.. (tur ir cita matemātika)  
uz vēja energiju arī attiecās šie darba zaudējum cipari, tur laikam katrs Wēja M wats instalētās energijas noved pie >2.2 darbavietu zuduma valstī. dēļ super dārgā elektro tarifa. (info avots bīj kautkāds instituta pētijums, kas grib var atrast pats)  faktiski vienīgais izņemums kas nebojā tautsaimniecību, un ekonomiku sanāktu tie termālie paneļi. vismaz latvijā mūsu klimatā, kurus ir obligāti jārēžo uz vietas, ja nerežo uz vietas ta tas vairs nav ekonomiski izdevīgi, un būs darbavietu zaudējums, naudas izplūšana, tādā garā. 
jebkurā gadijumā ja negribam iecirst latvijas ekonomikā dziļu robu ta jāpērk maximāli vietēji ražotā, prece. tākā "Nē" saules baterij paneļiem, jā saules kolektoriem. Nē vēja turbīnām, un tādā garā.

----------


## Delfins

Cēsīs būs nākamgad skolās siltais ūdens no saule kolektoriem. "Jevropa" 80% apmaksāja. Ziņās PR vismaz bija.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Tas tak nav nekas jauns. Krievu laikos, kad Ulbrokā darbojās viējo viļņu raidītāji, vietējie veči esot garažā gaismu ieguvuši. Novelk divus vadus un vidū autiņa lampiņu. Pats gan neredzēju, bet neona lampiņa točna gaisā spīdeja


 Laiks atdziivinaat Teslas ideju par energijas paarvadi pa gaisu.... cik zinu, ka VLF diapazonaa darbojas raidiitaaji pat ar 2 MW jaudu!!! taatad vajag uztvereeju, kas rezoneetu uz attieciigo frekvenci.... un uztvertu dalju raidiitaaja energijas....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> vienīgā zaļā tehnologija kas der latvijai pašlaik ir tie saules termālie kolektori, karstam ūdenim, pkurei, sildīšanai utt..  tāpēc ka tos ražo Latvijā !! 
> reku viena firma http://www.selsol.lv/.
> es tur palasīju to saitu un izrādās ka latvijā tagat ir arī kautkādas subsīdij programmas kur valsts apmakā līdz pat 50% no instalācijas maksas tiem paneļiem. 
> un kā parasti ar šī tehnologija der tikai vasaras mēnešiem, ziemā jāodmā par fosīlo, koka apkuri.  
> intresants fakts pa tiem vietējā ražojuma paneļiem tāds ka tiem itkā esot 4mm biezs stikls priekšā kas itkā var izturēt spēcīgu krusu bez problēmām, un arī būvēti no metāla, kur teica ka lai cilvēki neuzķerās uz lētajiem dienvidu klimata paneļiem kur ir daudz plastmasas, būvēti švakāk, un ta tie šajā klimata joslā neturēs. 
> es jau laikam te teicu ka lasīju kā itālijā /spānijā tie saules parki kas tika pirms 3-5gadiem būvēti ap 30% ir jau sabojājušies (ražo trešdaļu mazāk elektrības), dēļ zemās kvalitātes, braķiem, un arī dažādiem laika apstākļiem.
> otra problēma ir sniegs un tīrīšana, proti, ja salīdzina pēc virsmas laukuma ta 10% effektīvo lēto paneļu aiznemtu >7x vairāk jumta laukuma kā saules termālie, un tas nozīmē 7x vairāk darba stundu, un arī lielāku sarežģitības pakāpi tīrot, karoči, tik zemas effektīvātes paneļi prasītu lielus darba ressursus to uzturēšanai darba kartībā, salīdzinot ar termālo paneļu sistēmu. 
> vai kāds zināja ka katra radītā darba vieta zaļajā saules sekotrā iznīcina >4-5 darbas citās nozarēs, dēļ subsidētā elektrības tarifa, utt.. uz saules termāliem māju jumtu paneļiem tas varētu neattiekties, it sevišķi ja tos ražotu uz vietas, kopā ar pārējām trubām, boileriem, sistēmām utt.. (tur ir cita matemātika)  
> uz vēja energiju arī attiecās šie darba zaudējum cipari, tur laikam katrs Wēja M wats instalētās energijas noved pie >2.2 darbavietu zuduma valstī. dēļ super dārgā elektro tarifa. (info avots bīj kautkāds instituta pētijums, kas grib var atrast pats)  faktiski vienīgais izņemums kas nebojā tautsaimniecību, un ekonomiku sanāktu tie termālie paneļi. vismaz latvijā mūsu klimatā, kurus ir obligāti jārēžo uz vietas, ja nerežo uz vietas ta tas vairs nav ekonomiski izdevīgi, un būs darbavietu zaudējums, naudas izplūšana, tādā garā. 
> jebkurā gadijumā ja negribam iecirst latvijas ekonomikā dziļu robu ta jāpērk maximāli vietēji ražotā, prece. tākā "Nē" saules baterij paneļiem, jā saules kolektoriem. Nē vēja turbīnām, un tādā garā.


 Mums pagalmaa daarza sljuutene ( melna ar sarkanu tiiklojumu ) saulee sakarsa taa, ka naaca bez maz vai vaarosh uudens aaraa.... luuk "leets" saules kolektos - vasaraa kaadus 100 m sljuutuenes uz jumta zigzagaa un palaiz cauri cirkuleet uudeni uz kaadu boileri....

----------


## Didzis

Delfins, Aizkraukle jau pasen skolai uzlika siltā ūdens kolektroru. Tad nu vietējie ņirdz. Jā, karsts ūdens ir un viss darbojas, bet skolnieku brīvlaikā, vasarā   ::   Kurš ideots ko tik stulbu izdomā es nezinu. Nu nah** skolai vajag saules kolektoru, ja mācība snotiek ziemā, kad kolektori ir mierā.

----------


## Delfins

Ja skolai ir sporta pulciņš, nometne un t.t., tad tas siltais ūdens oi kā aiziet, bet tas tā. Aktuāli kur nav tuvumā peldēšanas ūdenstilpne.

Rakstīja tur arī par rudeni/pavasari, ka it kā pietiek ar to saules daudzumu, lai kompensētu nelielu T starpību pirms uzsildīšanas. Es tā laukos darīju pirms pirts, pat šļūtenes neliku - vienkārši vasarā izliec mucu ar ūdeni saulē un vakarā ir diezgan silts ūdens, un ja tas ir lietus ūdens (mazliet mīkstāks un patīkamāks), tad vispār haļava - netiek tērēts dzeramais akas ūdens.

Konkrēti šis te risinājums skolai varētu darboties vasarā arī kā siltā ūdens pumpēšana atpakaļ sistēmā. Vasarā pumpējam pilsētai, bet pretī saņemam ziemā pa brīvu. Nav svarīgi cik - galvenais 3 mēnešus "atstrādājam".

----------


## AndrisZ

> Aktuāli kur nav tuvumā peldēšanas ūdenstilpne.


 Aizkrauklē jau laikam tā trūcīgi...  ::

----------


## Epis

jā nu tas tā ar tiem saules kolektoriem, kur faktiski  ja pērk Lv ražotos var tikai iziet pa nullēm tautsaimniecības līmenī, proti neko ekonomika nezaudēs, bet arī nenopelnīs, ja importēs ta tautsaimniecībā būs mīnus, ta jau labāk importēt gāzi un apkurei izmantot elektrību, vismaz mīnusā tautsaimniecība neaizies.
reāls risinājums protams ir Ātom energija, jeb Fast-neutron reactor, tie reaktori kas ražo vairāk kodoldegvielu no atkritumiem U238, vai th232 nekā patērē ir vairāki variant kā piemēram krievu BN-800 reaktors ko plāno būvēt pa visu krievīju reku info pdf http://cstsp.aaas.org/files/ivanov.pdf
tas reaktors var dedzināt attīrītus kodolatkritumus un 30+ gadus vecais BN-600 (600MW) modelis krievījā vēljoprojām strādā (pirmais protatips), un krievi plāno ar uzlabotajiem BN-800 sadedzināt visus savus kodolatkritumu kalnus, kā redzams šajā grafikā : (grafiks nāk no tā .pdf dokumenta
[attachment=2:157g51my]kodol_atkritum_grafiks2 .png[/attachment:157g51my]

vēl variants ir ķīnas Pebble bed reaktors HTR-10 kas tagat strādā un ir vienīgais pasaulē kas strādā.  reku īstā reaktora shēma, man jakas šitas liekās viss viss labākais, jo tas ir passīvais augst tempertūr dizains kas nekad, nekad mūžā nepārkarsīs pār 1500 C  reku info http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/03/china- ... tarts.html 
[attachment=0:157g51my]chinahtr1.jpg[/attachment:157g51my]
[attachment=1:157g51my]chinahtr2.jpg[/attachment:157g51my]
reku vēl shematiskā PBR bilde no wiki info lapas kādam vecajam reaktor dizainam, jo eksperimenti agrāk arī bīj veikti, bet ar daļēju veiksmi. 

un vēl atliek 
indījas eksperimentālais Prototype Fast Breeder Reactor (PFBR) reaktors, kas būvējās.
Kodolenergija nākotnē nozīmēs Tīru energiju ar 0 kodolatkritumiem, proti viss līdz pedejam tiks sadedzināts, likvidēti vecie krājumi, un pēc dažiem aprēķiniem energijas pietiks līdz pat miljon gadu garam perjodam, ir arī spekulatīvie aprēķini ka no zemes var izrakt vairāk U238 +th232 lai pietiktu pāris miljardiem gadu, un tas jau varētu nozīmēt ka to var salīdzinat ar saules atlikušo mūža ilgumu 5 miljardi gadu, tākā energijas ir vairāk nekā vaig, un ja ar to nepietiek var uzrakt mēnesi, tur arī ir daudz urāna un thorija  :: .

----------


## zzz

Jaaaa, epis kaa gjeniaalais aiznaakamaas paaudzes cnc robotu kontruktors bija grandiozi (beidzaas gan ar chiku).

epis kaa kodolenergeetikas un kosmosa speciaalists ir taisni tas kas planeetai pietruukst.  :: 

Tikai ko ta shis te tagad atgremo sveshus projektus? Taa nekaada progresa uz priekshu nebuus! 

Kur jopcik izchibeejushi episkie gaisa un magneetiskie muuzhiigie dzineeji?

Paardevies tas epis naftas un uraana monopolistiem ar visaam parpalaam, fuuui!

----------


## Delfins

nu bā.. ceļ augšā.. tirgosim 10x lētāk visai jevropai un būsim visi miljardieri

----------


## Jurkins

Man ir viens paziņa, kurš aizrāvies ar brīvo metinātāju problēmām, un šad tad šis man sanāk piedalīties ar viņu diskusijā. Tad nu šodien par vienu viņa rādīto video man nebija, ko teikt (ja nu vienīgi "feiks"). Jāpiebilst, ka no skolas laikiem daudz kas no fizikas aizmirsies. 
Tātad, viņa jautājums bija, kur kondiķis glabā enerģiju. Uz manu acumirklīgo atbildi šis viltīgi pasmaidīja un ieslēdza video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KSsR...layer_embedded.

----------


## Epis

reku DIY faniem laba ideja kā uztaisīt gaisa saules kolektoru pa riktīgi lēto no alumīnija dzeriena bundžām  ::   reku jau taisa http://www.cansolair.com 
tur viņiem ~ 2.4 - 2.8Kw saules kanu panelis piķo 2749$  sanāk ap 1$/W kā lētākajiem photovoltaic paneļiem.  un vienā panelī ir 240 kanas, es tā parēķināju ja viena dzeriena kanna maksātu ap 3-4 santīmi ta izejmatreāls piķotu nieka  7.2-9.6 Ls  ::  vai arī kautkur dabūt pa velti (savākt pa ceļmalu )  karoči eko draudzīgs veids kā dot atkritumiem otriezēju dzīvi un reālu pielietojumu. nu ja nerēķina savu darbu laiku ta tāds kanu gaisa sildītājs toč varētu izmaksat ļoti lēti.  ::  


aizmirsu piebilst ka peneļa svars būtu samērā viegls, jo 1na AL kana sver nieka ~13.3 gramus  tātad 240 kanas svērtu 3.192 KG salīdzinot vara trubu karstā ūdens paneļi ir riktīgi smagi. šitas risinājums protams der priekš gaisa sildīšanas(apkures), varbūt var arī caur siltummaini sildīt ūdeni.

----------


## Delfins

Nu sildīt gaisu daudz neefektīvāk kā ūdeni (protams, der tikai ventilācijai, kamēr saule spīd). Labāk ārsienas aplīmēt ar tām bundžām, lielāks tolks.

----------


## zzz

> Man ir viens paziņa, kurš aizrāvies ar brīvo metinātāju problēmām, un šad tad šis man sanāk piedalīties ar viņu diskusijā. Tad nu šodien par vienu viņa rādīto video man nebija, ko teikt (ja nu vienīgi "feiks"). Jāpiebilst, ka no skolas laikiem daudz kas no fizikas aizmirsies. 
> Tātad, viņa jautājums bija, kur kondiķis glabā enerģiju. Uz manu acumirklīgo atbildi šis viltīgi pasmaidīja un ieslēdza video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KSsR...layer_embedded.


 
Eksperiments patiesiigs un triviaals, tachu nekaadus briivo metinaataaju ezoteerismus nesatur, viss pilliigi tradicionaalaas elektrostatikas ietvaros.

----------


## Jurkins

Aha, tikai ko lai atbild uz jautājumu, kur tad ir tie elektroni, ja abas kondensatora plates (trubas) saliek kopā.   ::  Es jau saprotu, ka tur brīvie metinātāji nav blakus stāvējuši, bet vienam no viņiem šajā brīdī smaids paliek plats kā lielmātes ...

----------


## zzz

Elektroni ir uz izolatora, tur taas stikla trubas. 

Galiigi nekaada iespringuma. 

Nu a briivie metinaataaji varees savus viepljus smaidaa vilkt tad kad beidzot buus kaut ko straadaajoshu sametinaajushi.

A to jopcik, shiem pat neezoteerisko veeja kurbuljatoru pashlaik 1 cilveeks gurkjodamies buuvee, visi paareejie skataas.  ::  

Visaas paareejaas teemaas pat braukshana ar muti vairs nenotiek, nemaz nerunaajot par kaut kaa dariishanu, kas ir izniikusi sen sen atpakalj.  :: 

Tas ir pilniigs fui, ezoteerisko pajolju anekdoshu avots izsiicis.

----------


## Jurkins

Velns, fizika vai par jaunu jāmācās. Bļāviens, vajadzēja tikai bišķi smadzenes pakustināt. Bet šim jau tāpat neiestāstīšu.  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Bet šim jau tāpat neiestāstīšu.


 Vot pamēģini, tas ir jautri. Līdzīgi kā runāt ar fanātiskajiem ticīgajiem.

----------


## korium

Lūdzu paskaidrojiet vairāk par to kondensatoru. Sanāk, ka no viena kondensatora klājuma tiek izrauti elektroni, kuri lokāli uzkrājas uz stikla virsmas? kur tie elektroni aiziet veicot izlādi?

----------


## garais05

Var pārdomām paskatīties šo filmiņu.John Bedini par Teslas impulsu tehnoloģiju.
http://www.tfile.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=493955

----------


## zzz

aaksts bedini ir lohu uzmeteejs. Nu un garais05 ir viens no lohiem.

----------

